# spotting / bleeding day after FET



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi
we had FET on tues this week (transferred 2 fully hatched blasts) on Wednesday morning (20 hours after ET) I had pink / red bleeding, which slowly turned brown and went to spotting. This morning I have more bright red bleeding and now brown spotting - anyone experienced this before?

I emailed the clinic and they said its very unusual so soon after ET, they suggested it could be from my cervix? but im not sure, it feels and looks like the start of AF    Ive had bleeding in 2ww before and before test day but never so soon after ET

anyone have any thoughts?

Thank you
x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

It could be irritation from the transfer BUT you really urgently need to check your progesterone levels as lack of p4 is the most common cause of bleeding before test day.

How much are you taking?  Increase it (at least double) and see if that helps.  Tell clinic you want to do this as you cannot have too much progesterone but too little causes the lining of the womb to break down and means implantation is either impossible or may fail.

Pls. ring clinic, get a p4 blood test and increase your progesterone NOW.

The fact that you have bled before test day in previous cycles is often a sign of inadequate progesterone.  You may not absorb pessaries well and may need injectible p4.  Ask your clinic.

Have you ever had any other checks to find out about BFNs etc?  e.g. uterine, clotting, autoimmune etc?  Thyroid issues can lead to lining issues...

Best of luck,
Daisy
xxx


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Daisy
I have emailed my clinic (treatment abroad so popping in for a blood test is not an option Im afriad) they have agreed I can increase my progesterone and estrogen, so I have done just that, from lunch time today. 

I was feeling more positive as it slowed down to light brown spotting, but (sorry TMI) after a bowel movement it was bright red blood again    on previous cycles I have only bled close to test day / AF arriving, this is the first time I have had an issue with bleeding straight after transfer and early days of 2ww.

the clinic did say it could be my cervix and if thats the case, no amount of drugs will make a difference. The ET was smooth and easy though, so I dont think it is my cervix    ??

Ive never had a problem building up my lining, so never had thyroid checked but I will consider it before my next cycle

thank you
SF
x


----------

